
DNSimple experiencing another major DDoS attack - at-fates-hands
https://twitter.com/dnsimple
======
joshdotsmith
This is, unfortunately, affecting us and some of our clients.

Is there anything we can do to mitigate downtime at the level of our DNS
provider? It seems unlikely to me, but this is the right group of people to
ask.

~~~
muaddirac
You can set up multiple DNS providers before the DDOS attack begins.

------
at-fates-hands
Hackers have been hammering these guys for some time now.

They've already had two major attacks. One was in June of 2013
([http://blog.dnsimple.com/2013/06/incident-
report-20130603/](http://blog.dnsimple.com/2013/06/incident-report-20130603/))
and another one in September of 2014
([http://blog.dnsimple.com/2014/09/incident-report-
ddos/](http://blog.dnsimple.com/2014/09/incident-report-ddos/)). I'd probably
pull the plug on their service, or have some mitigation plan in place if you
stay with them

